# Vape Tips: Side effects



## Alex

*Vape Tips: Overcoming MY Vaping Side Effects!*

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...h/im_just_gonna_leave_this_hererip_gone_wild/
*Vape Tips: Dealing with POSITIVE Vaping Side Effects!*

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/45eq9n/twisted_fires_back_at_rip/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Trust twisted420 to respond

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar

Lol for Twisted 420. I feel what Rip Trippers did earlier today was totally stupid and irresponsible. My opinion of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Classic comments from some vape 'celebs'...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar




----------



## hands

mmmmmm i got cats


my male cat said no to the milking idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz

hands said:


> mmmmmm i got cats
> my male cat said no to the milking idea



Yeowtch! You gotta stay away from the sharp end, which if I remember correctly on nimble cats is uhmm.. no, nowhere safe really, especially when trying to milk them.
I think a pre-order from Twisted420's kitty is the way to go. Might take a while at only 2 bottles a day though.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Left him a comment.


----------



## Cespian

Kuhlkatz said:


> Yeowtch! You gotta stay away from the sharp end, which if I remember correctly on nimble cats is uhmm.. no, nowhere safe really, especially when trying to milk them.
> I think a pre-order from Twisted420's kitty is the way to go. Might take a while at only 2 bottles a day though.



Dont forget to sit in the sauna for 30 minutes a day as well... very important. Was very disappointed that there were no latitude/longitude for the sauna in the famous "where-to-get" links

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

So who is going to organise us an Ultima group buy, I must have this miracle cure for these fantasy symptoms right now!

lol, does anyone else feel like they've just watched a TV Infomercial? Pity RIP missed the "If you order now" part, I want to order now and I want not one but two super mega healthy month packs and a free, yes absolutely free water bottle

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos

I don't see what the big fuss is about. Rip is giving his opinions on what works for him. 
I don't understand why everyone is so damn emotional about this. 
Haters gonna hate I guess.


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> So who is going to organise us an Ultima group buy, I must have this miracle cure for these fantasy symptoms right now!
> 
> lol, does anyone else feel like they've just watched a TV Infomercial? Pity RIP missed the "If you order now" part, I want to order now and I want not one but two super mega healthy month packs and a free, yes absolutely free water bottle


They sell it at dischem! 

One of our reception ladies has a few sachets a day, I think she should swap over to twisted' remedy instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Christos said:


> I don't see what the big fuss is about. Rip is giving his opinions on what works for him.
> I don't understand why everyone is so damn emotional about this.
> Haters gonna hate I guess.


I guess it's the way he phrased it... Come 2years down the line and "weird" pains will suddenly appear... Freaks me out since I'm heading for my 2nd year in a few months....... :|

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Cespian

Christos said:


> I don't see what the big fuss is about. Rip is giving his opinions on what works for him.
> I don't understand why everyone is so damn emotional about this.
> Haters gonna hate I guess.



Well, it is just our opinion after all  and IMO he just destroyed everything he built by bashing the exact thing that made him famous. Making up fantasy symtoms and clearly advertising non vaping products (linking to a vender is advertising). Thats what I took from it, and I'm sure others will feel differently about it. I dont hate him for it, just dont trust his reviews anymore because his "views" could be fueled by money.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> I don't see what the big fuss is about. Rip is giving his opinions on what works for him.
> I don't understand why everyone is so damn emotional about this.
> Haters gonna hate I guess.


Mostly cos he's using negative marketing on a positive life choice just to attract the _Vitamin crowd _which is big money and he now obviously wants a slice of that pie too.


> *Vitamins and Supplements Sales Forecast*
> The global vitamin and supplement market is expected to grow at a CAGR of 4% between 2013 and 2018 to reach $112 billion in 2018, according to Euromonitor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

He just handed the vape haters some more material to work on, all for some comms on Amazon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> I guess it's the way he phrased it... Come 2years down the line and "weird" pains will suddenly appear... Freaks me out since I'm heading for my 2nd year in a few months....... :|


You know what, I had some of the symptoms he was talking about, I got headaches that lasted exactly 3 days at least once a fortnight, my hands would cramp up something fierce, and in my line of work that isn't fun at all. I never once considered vaping as the cause, I changed my diet and cut out processed foods and anything that resembled sugar, bam, problem solved.

Edit... and lost 40kgs

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

BumbleBee said:


> You know what, I had some of the symptoms he was talking about, I got headaches that lasted exactly 3 days at least once a fortnight, my hands would cramp up something fierce, and in my line of work that isn't fun at all. I never once considered vaping as the cause, I changed my diet and cut out processed foods and anything that resembled sugar, bam, problem solved.


Bee, You could have solved all that by just 'staying regular' you know - drinking 2 bottles of water a day, having daily 1/2 hour saunas and then another mixed sachet of Ultima after that. No drastic lifestyle changes needed.

I think I'm gonna zip a request in the 'Who Has Stock' section right now. I see a huge cash opportunity for a very sharp vendor here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Cespian

Kuhlkatz said:


> Bee, You could have solved all that by just 'staying regular' you know - drinking 2 bottles of water a day, having daily 1/2 hour saunas and then another mixed sachet of Ultima after that. No drastic lifestyle changes needed.
> 
> I think I'm gonna zip a request in the 'Who Has Stock' section right now. I see a huge cash opportunity for a very sharp vendor here...



Maybe thats the Vape Cartel 2/2 announcement!

1/2 was already the best news I heard so far this year, and if 2/2 is that the store will have a sauna and Ultima... then 2016 is going to be the best year indeed.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz

I wonder how many regulated mods are going to die or have battery vents in saunas after this 'announcement' ? Rip obviously did not think this one through. He should have added a warning to the end of that infomercial.
Mechs FTW !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I found this in that thread, you're welcome. 

by fitzmouse IPV3 Li/Royal Hunter 14 points 5 hours ago 

Kitty Piddle:

CAP Juicy Lemon - 6%
TFA Pineapple - 3%
TFA Sour - 3%
FW Ginger - 1%
FA Green Tea - 2%
FA Lemon Sicily - 4%

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> I found this in that thread, you're welcome.
> 
> by fitzmouse IPV3 Li/Royal Hunter 14 points 5 hours ago
> 
> Kitty Piddle:
> 
> CAP Juicy Lemon - 6%
> TFA Pineapple - 3%
> TFA Sour - 3%
> FW Ginger - 1%
> FA Green Tea - 2%
> FA Lemon Sicily - 4%


That sounds awesome, I don't have all the ingredients though. I'm going to substitute the Green tea for CAP Crispy Bacon and the Juicy Lemon for TFA Pizza

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

I don't watch the douchebag, I'm past the 2yr mark - what side effects? my side effects passed round the 3'rd month mark.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Lol..... I can't handle either twisted or Rip. Grimm green I dig

I still think @Maxxis skops gat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maxxis

wazarmoto said:


> Lol..... I can't handle either twisted or Rip. Grimm green I dig
> 
> I still think @Maxxis skops gat!



Men with beards man. 

Rip is a sell-out and a fake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Maxxis said:


> Men with beards man.
> 
> Rip is a sell-out and a fake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always liked his reviews, found them 'accurate' and to the point, but this is very disappointing from him. Don't think he gave much thought to the consequences the industry as a whole could face.


----------



## NnoS

"Let's see how much product placement we can do in 5 min. Alright? Roll!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

I like watching both rip and twisted420, I took there comments and opinions as gold. That was of course before I started using this forum as the gold source of information. Also as a side note, people can build up an allergy to certain things - as that chemical builds up in your body you can become allergic to it, like people suddenly become allergic to shellfish all the time. Not defending rip #JustSaying 

But this is pretty strange coming from rip , bashing the one thing we all love. Strange thing is there are going to be hundreds of people suddenly developing the symptoms he just mentioned and going out to by that Ultima stuff. I actually thought it was this stuff:


----------



## Dave1

Wanted to watch it but
This video has been removed ...


----------



## Cespian

Dave1 said:


> Wanted to watch it but
> This video has been removed ...



Yip confirmed, he has removed the video from YouTube. Probably realised that he destroyed his credibility.


----------



## Dave1

Cespian said:


> Yip confirmed, he has removed the video from YouTube. Probably realised that he destroyed his credibility.


Idjit
Won't be long and the sheeple will have forgotten.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

It's sad how RiP Trippers has fallen from grace. When I quit in December I would spend hours binge watching his videos (among others). Found them highly informative and encouraging to continue vaping. Now I just don't think I can hold him in the same regard anymore.
I'll now always question what his motives are behind endorsing a product

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Yep, bad-mouthing your own lifestyle that you are preaching to others ain't a good idea in general.
He likely meant good, but obviously did not think this one through from all angles before doing it.

It's a bit like a Merc salesman driving a Beemer Z4... something not too kosher with that scenario.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

Couldn't watch Rip's video, I have Ad-blocker

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

daniel craig said:


> Couldn't watch Rip's video, I have Ad-blocker


Was just an infomercial - you didn't miss anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Picture Tim Noakes in a McDonalds ad, stuffing his face with chips, a burger and a crusty apple pie. 
Now picture him with a beard...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's an interesting bit of reading about PG posted by @Alex recently:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/some-cool-info-about-pg-from-a-cosmetic-chemist.t19373/

From what Rip was saying about the "side effects" he was experiencing I suspect they were most likely caused by something else; lifestyle choices and poor nutrition.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZeeZi169

By removing the video, he has confirmed all rumours 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac

NewOobY said:


> I like watching both rip and twisted420, I took there comments and opinions as gold. That was of course before I started using this forum as the gold source of information. Also as a side note, people can build up an allergy to certain things - as that chemical builds up in your body you can become allergic to it, like people suddenly become allergic to shellfish all the time. Not defending rip #JustSaying
> 
> But this is pretty strange coming from rip , bashing the one thing we all love. Strange thing is there are going to be hundreds of people suddenly developing the symptoms he just mentioned and going out to by that Ultima stuff. I actually thought it was this stuff:



Thing is, VG and PG are metabolized almost immediately by your body and excreted. They don't build up in the body. Only nicotine maybe. Don't know about the chems in the flavorings.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cespian

zadiac said:


> Thing is, VG and PG are metabolized almost immediately by your body and excreted. They don't build up in the body. Only nicotine maybe. Don't know about the chems in the flavorings.



Just had a very idiotic moment lololololol... I'm like, what on earth are "chems"... almost went to Google when the abbreviation struck me. I didn't have my daily coffee clearly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Cespian said:


> Just had a very idiotic moment lololololol... I'm like, what on earth are "chems"... almost went to Google when the abbreviation struck me. I didn't have my daily coffee clearly.


Hehehe


----------



## Veez



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## gertvanjoe

Alex said:


> I found this in that thread, you're welcome.
> 
> by fitzmouse IPV3 Li/Royal Hunter 14 points 5 hours ago
> 
> Kitty Piddle:
> 
> CAP Juicy Lemon - 6%
> TFA Pineapple - 3%
> TFA Sour - 3%
> FW Ginger - 1%
> FA Green Tea - 2%
> FA Lemon Sicily - 4%



Are you sure this taste close to the original ? Just to make sure I want you to make a video of a side by side comparison as I have learned that anything posted freely online ought to be a clone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Corrected punctuation in his name:



Tripper


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

and the removed video is live again via someone else for those who missed it ...


----------



## NewOobY

did you guys watch RIP's latest vid, the first 5 minutes he defends his deleted vid.
See here for quick reference:


I feel for the guy though, I think this is me being a softy.


----------



## Cespian

NewOobY said:


> did you guys watch RIP's latest vid, the first 5 minutes he defends his deleted vid.
> See here for quick reference:
> 
> 
> I feel for the guy though, I think this is me being a softy.




Do you feel sorry for that person that calls you once a week to sell you a cellphone contract or do a 15 minute insurance quote?


----------



## NewOobY

Cespian said:


> Do you feel sorry for that person that calls you once a week to sell you a cellphone contract or do a 15 minute insurance quote?


lol no I hate it, but then again that is there job unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

I have absolutely ZERO time nor tolerance for this facepalm magnet....I have spent the last 18 months defending vaping and promoting it where ever i could, sometimes ad nauseum. I admittedly watched some of his videos as well and did find some of them informative but for that stunt he just lost ALL of my respect. That video was a clear and obscene misuse of one of my passions for monetary gain..wish i could swear on this forum so i could tell it like it is....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

GerharddP said:


> I have absolutely ZERO time nor tolerance for this facepalm magnet....I have spent the last 18 months defending vaping and promoting it where ever i could, sometimes ad nauseum. I admittedly watched some of his videos as well and did find some of them informative but for that stunt he just lost ALL of my respect. That video was a clear and obscene misuse of one of my passions for monetary gain..wish i could swear on this forum so i could tell it like it is....



lolz bro I feel you, I really do. So many people misunderstand vaping, and I think it was such a mistake terming vape devices as e-cigarettes - because of the negative connotation that cigarettes carry. Vaping is much safer, but this always falls on deaf ears sadly.


----------



## Veez

GerharddP said:


> I have absolutely ZERO time nor tolerance for this facepalm magnet....I have spent the last 18 months defending vaping and promoting it where ever i could, sometimes ad nauseum. I admittedly watched some of his videos as well and did find some of them informative but for that stunt he just lost ALL of my respect. That video was a clear and obscene misuse of one of my passions for monetary gain..wish i could swear on this forum so i could tell it like it is....


 
I used to watch RIP more for entertainment and a laugh his reviews are not the most helpful.
Prefer pbusardo reviews he really gets into it.
https://www.youtube.com/user/pbusardo/videos


----------



## GerharddP

Veez said:


> I used to watch RIP more for entertainment and a laugh his reviews are not the most helpful.
> Prefer pbusardo reviews he really gets into it.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/pbusardo/videos


Busardo gets into a lot of detail yes..sometimes too deep. RIP's reviews weren't all that good always but I enjoyed his build videos sometimes. Like how to wick a kanger subtank RBA didnt fail me once.


----------



## Cespian

The nice thing about RIP was that he put you in the mood to do stuff because of his bubbly, energetic personally. So I would jump up and be like "YES IM GONNA BUILD THE SH!T OUTTA THIS THING"... eventually it got a bit too much and he reminded me of someone on meth (with his puffy red eyes and all)... I then found this forum, and the peeps on here are amazing with personal advice, tips and reviews... no more RIP, no more online reviews that appeal to the masses.


----------



## Lingogrey

It was bound to be used like this. 'Vape Guru breaks silence' - dramatic


----------



## BumbleBee

Lingogrey said:


> It was bound to be used like this. 'Vape Guru breaks silence' - dramatic



That took longer than I thought. Well done RIP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

